# White spot on Rummy Nose



## chrikc1

I have noticed that one of my rummy nose tetras have a white spot, kind of oblong in shape, between its head and dorsal fin. It does not look anything like ick and is not cottony in texture like a fungus. I did some research online and found something called Neon tetra disease. This is the closest thing I could find to the appearance of it. It said to separate the fish so I transferred him to a separate cup with some of the tank water. Upon transferring him to this cup I noticed that the spot had completely dissappeared. I looked at him under 3 different kinds of light including the one from the tank he came out of. I double checked to make sure I had caught the right one and confirmed it was the same one I had seen with the spot. I put him back into the tank for fear of stressing him out further. Now the spot is back. He as well as the 9 others retain the red coloring accross the nose and are acting completely normal. My water parameters are perfect. My question is, is this a disease someone can identify or just something to do with mating? I tried to take a photo but was unable to get one. Any information would be helpful. Thanks!*c/p* :fish10:


----------



## WillFull

Unfortunately without a picture no one can say for sure what it is. If it is neon disease you need to quarantine him or others will be infected. You can try treating with an anti-fungal and a anti-bacterial but do not do this in your main tank or you will destroy your good bacteria and have to re-cycle your tank. Good luck.


----------



## chrikc1

Thank you for your response! I ended up netting the little guy and taking him to my lfs. They are usually pretty knowledgable. I was told he has a bacterial infection. They sent me home with some Melafix and told me to treat the entire tank because the water could be contaminated. I took all the carbon out of the filters and did just that. We will see how it goes...


----------

